# Nov 5 2011: Another Black Water Variety Day



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Another hell of a day on Blackwater. Caught about 25 total fish: 5 bass, 13 trout and 7 stripers. All fish came on a bandit 200 series crank and a sexy shad red eye shad. Fished from 8 until 1pm. Pretty good for 5 hours. Water temps were at 63 when we left at 1. These were some of the biggest trout and stripers I've ever caught from there. Going again tomorrow.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome. Looks beautiful out there.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

looks like you had good day again even without your lucky hat, well ill see ya next week n i hope their still biting


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw you guys out there today. Did you happen to see another boat very similiar to yours in color but with a 200 hp merc or yamaha on it?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Btw did you guys get into any stripers?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a few, I think the biggest was about 7 lbs that my wife's cousin landed. The others were about 5 and below. We did catch a nice largemouth off a dock in Marquis Basin that was between 4.5-5 though. It's been on fire.


----------



## RippinLipz (Nov 10, 2011)

We tore em up in Marquis Basin yesterday, caught around 10 reds and 2 largemouths all on strike king red eye shad. it was crazy cause you had to really burn it otherwise they wouldn't touch em


----------

